# Chm To Do List: Task List 1.2.2



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

Mod Type:: ApplicationDifficulty:: EasyMod Status:: StableApply In:: ADBRequires Root:: NoSource:: 
Very easy and useful to do list.It is full and free.














https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chm.taskListL&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5jaG0udGFza0xpc3RMIl0


----------



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

New version(1.2.4) added.

HTC One S cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## sikknazty (Mar 5, 2012)

cool!


----------



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

New version(1.2.5) added.


----------



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

sikknazty said:


> cool!


Thank you.
New version added. Try it.


----------



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

Updated lasted version: 1.2.6 Stable.


----------



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

Finally full stable and final version 1.3

HTC One S cihazımdan Tapatalk 2


----------



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

1.3.1 version is available:
-Voice input (voice recognition) enabled.


----------



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

2.0.0 version:
-New design and new features.
-Completely editable tasks.
-Edit date and time on agenda view.
-Repetition function.
-To do list in tasks.
-Easily changeable status button.
-All tasks category.
-And more useful task list application.


----------



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

New version added(2.1.1)


----------



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

New version added.(2.2.1)


----------

